# Беларусь > Частные объявления > Продам >  Телевизор HORIZONT 72CTV698T

## Sanych

Телевизор HORIZONT 72CTV698T.  б.у Отличное состояние. Не ломался, не чинился. Хороший звук, передние и боковые динамики.  Большой экран, диагональ 71 см. Просто чудо а не телик. Цена-150$
т - (8029)9023142

----------

